# HR22 won't connect to internet



## gsk177 (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, here is my setup.
I have wireless internet that is ran through a NETGEAR WPN824v2 and is hardwired in the house.
I can wirelessly connect 2 laptops through the NETGEAR as well as connect hardwired to every terminal in the house.

My HR22 is connected via cat cable to the terminals behind the entertainment center.
IP is 192.168.1.9
Subnet Mask is 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway is 192.168.1.1
DNS is 4.2.2.2
Network shows connected
Internet is not connected Code 22

What gives? Any suggestions?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Other than the IP address, are those the same addresses you see on your laptops that do work? If not, try hardcoding the gateway and DNS on the HR22 to match what is on your laptop(s). If that doesn't work, try a different DNS (OpenDNS is 208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220.220).


----------



## TonyDelasandro (Nov 30, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Other than the IP address, are those the same addresses you see on your laptops that do work? If not, try hardcoding the gateway and DNS on the HR22 to match what is on your laptop(s). If that doesn't work, try a different DNS (OpenDNS is 208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220.220).


I had a similar problem in the begining setting mine up, and I had to hardcode gateway and DNS, and now I have no problems at all....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I also did Port Forwarding and Hardcoded the Gateway Address & the DNS!!! It worked the first time after I had failed many times trying to get the WGA54G to work.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Something there doesn't make sense. What is your PC's IP and numbers for dns and gateway


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you sure that Norton's Firewall or something similar is not stopping you from getting to the Internet???


----------

